# New MB feature discussion



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Not sure where to post this. I'm learning to live with the new MB format since the upgrade, esp after the addition of the dark option pull-down menu.

But there's one new feature either I have the wrong settings for, or can't fathom - the one where you click on a thread and it takes you to the last post. I understand how that might be helpful, or preferred, for some folks here, but isn't the same function available by clicking the arrow next to the last poster's name?

But it makes no sense when I open a thread for the first time. For instance, a recent one in Kayaking about a New Helmet Company where my click on the thread title took me to the most recent post. Having never looked at that thread before, doesn't it seem to make the most sense to start with the first unread post, which in this case would be the first one?

Mods, any advice here? Maybe I'm missing something? Love MB but...

- Jon


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Mine takes me to the most recent unread post in a thread, seems to basically bookmark the last read position, takes me to the first post in a thread on threads I haven't read. I also have it set for newest post on top, no idea if that makes lick of difference.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Hmm. When I click on the "Need to replace 13' NRS.." or the Oilcanning threads, neither of which I've ever looked at before, I'm taken to the last post. Also, when I open the "Unbelievable new Class V" post, which I have looked at and posted in, I'm also taken to the last post, even though there are several posts which are new but I haven't seen since the last time I was there. 

Signed, Confused.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Not sure what's going on with your browser but when I click on the thread title, I go to the first post of the thread. Then after the thread's open, if I want to skip to the end I click on either the "Last Post" button. Or if I just want to go to where I left off reading a thread, I click directly on the little arrow by the thread title and go to the post I haven't read yet. Using Chrome and viewing in the bright white mode.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Andy. I'm using Chrome too. I'm also using the "view w/o forums" feature so it looks like the "last post" feature is disabled. Also use the small blue arrow by the name of the last post which takes me to that post.

But as I've stated, when I click on the post title for threads new to me, I'be also been routed to the last post.

But then again. It could be just me. I run a heavily IT-intensive business and yet my kids make fun of my tech skills.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Mine goes to last post on threads i have not read. Chrome, on android w/out forums format (i think).


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

You can change this in the settings.

Go to "User Control Panel"

Go to "Setting and Options"

Scroll down to "Thread Display Options"

There are a bunch of different options including Oldest First and Newest First


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

restrac2000 said:


> Mine goes to last post on threads i have not read. Chrome, on android w/out forums format (i think).


Thanks Philip. I thought maybe it was just me.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

colorado_steve said:


> You can change this in the settings.
> 
> Go to "User Control Panel"
> 
> ...


Thx Steve. The only one I see there is just a choice for chronology of the posts in a thread, how they're listed as you say above. But nothing for which post you see when you click on the thread title. 

Prob said enough about this so moving on.


----------



## ohioboater (Jun 14, 2016)

*Same here*

If it matters, I get the same behavior. Sometimes a thread click will take me to first post, other times to a post deep in the thread. Seems to me like the intention is to take the user to the oldest unread post, but the forum software seems to be using some other criteria than my own browsing/reading activity. Chrome on MacOS, btw. 

As a general rule, online forums seem almost universally to have at least one head-scratcher of a bug in the way they work, so I guess this is the one for MB...


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

FWIW I experience the same problems as above using Foxfire.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

When I use my browser (Dolphin on Android) on "Desktop" mode I am taken to the last post in a thread, but not the last post I read. When on "Mobile" mode I am taken to the first.

There used to be a feature under Control Panel > Options that allowed you yo automatically jump to the last post you read. It appears to have been removed in the last round of changes.


----------

